# Redmond



## fishfinder (May 29, 2008)

Went to Redmond last week and got this nice pike, didn't get anything else not even a bite, but it was worth it I just went to get my first Northern. I got him on a X-Rap in three feet of water not like Redmond is deep only 6 to 8 feet at its deepest. Sorry about the Pic I took it with my phone.
[attachment=0:2mmtdcng]Pike.jpg[/attachment:2mmtdcng]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pike there


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Very nice! Mind if I ask where Redmond is?


----------



## fishfinder (May 29, 2008)

It is just above Salina West of 89 once your there you turn on 3rd south in Redmond and go west it is just on your left, it has a small boat ramp.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay. I see it. And they have Northern Pike in there? Looks like a warm water lake and I thought Northerns were a cold-water fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Apparently, Redmond is full of pike and they need some thinning. I didn't realize that it was so shallow though.

I'd bet that those pike hug any cover very tightly.

Good job getting your first pike. I've only got one so far.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice report, nice fish. It's good to hear a report from Redmond i don't hear much about it it seems like. I fished there alot when i was at snow college and never caught anything but catfish and crap, i mean carp.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

i think i caught that sucka 2 yrs ago, only it was skinny and 12 inches long and hit an anchovie !  NICE JOB


----------



## rippinlips (May 31, 2008)

Nice pike! Reminds me of one I caught up in Minnesota. They sure can give a good fight!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats on your first pike fishfinder!!!(still waiting for mine) How did he taste? I heard they are good eatin' 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I always wanted to try Redmond and I even had plans to go there once in High School, but they fell through. Nice looking Northern you got there.  The lake looks bigger than I was told it was, I was told it was basically a little pond. :?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude, that is great!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Not a bad pike. Nice job.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Redmond is nothing but a pond. Although its a big pond. Its nothing but a warm spring that they put a dike around. You can easily walk all the way across it in some spots. The fishing is VERY hit or miss. I've been there about 6 times in the last year. The only bites I've ever had are a couple we caught back in Feb. Went back the very next day, same spot, same bait, same time, same everything. Not a bite in 4hrs.

27 in.








36 in. but only 6lbs

















And they do eat VERY good. Battered in a fish fry and fried in peanut oil.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I *CAN NOT* believe nobody commented on how *CUTE* my kids are OR how big their fish are!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well that's because it goes without saying!

Those kids are way cute.

The fish? Not so cute. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Well that's because it goes without saying!
> 
> Those kids are way cute.
> 
> The fish? Not so cute. :lol:


Yeah !!!! What's up with that ????

Making them cute kids hold those ugly fish ???? :evil:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

VERY cute Kids ther Redmond, and one UGLY fish


----------

